# Seasoning the Bradley Original 4 rack electric Smoker



## smokingshark (Jan 2, 2012)

Some newbie questions;

The manual says to add 5 Flavor Bisquettes and fill water bowl half full and turn on and let it season. Only 3 of the bisquettes will burn it says, last two just push first three through.

My question is, on the forum here, a lot of people are saying to coat inside with PAM spray oil (or one like it) and to "dry run" it and not use water or I didn't see anyone that said to use the bisquettes. Maybe the bisquettes are unique to the Bradley only, i'm not sure, and not many people on here I have seen use a Bradley Electric Smoker.

So i'm itching to season my smoker to use but i'm not sure best way to do it??

Use water? bisquettes? or dry run it first then use bisquettes and or water? 

I know I could just follow manual and be fine, but you only get one chance to start seasoning process on smoker, so I want to do the best way possible. I have 5 flavors of bisquettes, i even thought about loading one of each and letting them all go through. Or is there a better flavor to season a smoker with?

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not familiar with your smoker, but I think I would go by what the owners manual says.


----------



## big casino (Jan 2, 2012)

In my opinion I think the seasoning is basically to burn off any oils and or other chemicals from the manufacturing process, if your smoker is lined with cold rolled steel, and not stainless, or aluminum, then seasoning it with oil\grease would help put a protective barrier on the metal, but if it's lined with SS,or aluminum. it just needs a good burn off, and of course it couldn't hurt to use some wood


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 2, 2012)

No dont spray pam in your bradley prior to the season. Wash your racks, V tray, bottom tray and bowl. Replace everything back into your Bradley and smoke for as long as you like.


----------

